# Question about possible scanning business (please post thoughts)



## tazz (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about starting a 35mm and slide film scanning business. I would be aiming at a market of people who want great scans including color correction, digital ice, and various other corrections. I'm looking to charge around .89 cents per image. The images would be returned to the customer on a dvd with the originals. This is a very basic idea of the process, my question to everyone is do you think that a business like this would be worth the time and effort needed to do it right and provide value for customers. I've put alot of thought and consideration into so please let me know your true thoughts and ideas, what-so-ever they may be. To get a general idea of the business type below is a competitor's website which is into the same type thing. Also please let me know if you would be interested in getting any work done in the futue if I do start it up. Thank you in advance for your help with this matter.

http://www.saugus.net/Photos/scanning.shtml

the list of supplies i plan on getting are the nikon 9000ed film scanner a 24" monitor, lightroom 2, silverfast scanware, and a raid to backup all of my customers photos in case of loss in mail etc, and spyder pro for calibration.

Sincerely
Shawn


----------



## skieur (Nov 28, 2008)

I would also consider getting a slide duplicating set up. I say duplicating because it was originally meant for the duplication of 35mm colour slides. 

If you put a digital camera on it, instead of a film camera with slide film, it becomes a very fast way of transferring colour slides to digital.

skieur


----------



## roadkill (Nov 30, 2008)

I can just go to Showcase, Wolfe, or Kinko's


----------

